# First Cutout this Month



## jesseakc (Feb 27, 2012)

This month, I'll be performing my first cutout out of an old abandoned shed in the middle of the woods. I want to transfer the bees directly into a langstroth hive. How can I make sure I get all the bees from the cutout? Can I leave the hive in the area of the cutout and the stragglers will make there way in?


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Be sure to watch of the videos of jpthebeeman on youtube. He leaves the cutout on site until after dark. Then, close it up and take them to their new apiary. -js


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Leave the hive there for a couple of days then collect the hive just before dark.


----------



## jesseakc (Feb 27, 2012)

dixiebooks said:


> Be sure to watch of the videos of jpthebeeman on youtube. He leaves the cutout on site until after dark. Then, close it up and take them to their new apiary. -js


Does he put the queen clip in the box or does he let her go?


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

jesseakc said:


> Does he put the queen clip in the box or does he let her go?


My understanding is he leaves her in the clip for a day or two. I do the same. -js


----------

